# Topics > Medical robotics and AI > Medical devices and systems >  StyleView Telepresence Cart, telecommunications cart for healthcare, Ergotron, Inc., Saint Paul, Minnesota, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Ergotron, Inc.

ergotron.com/en-us/products/mobile-carts/medical-carts

----------


## Airicist

Ergotron CareFit Pro for caregivers

Apr 7, 2020




> Introducing CareFit Pro Full-Featured Medical Carts by Ergotron. With a modern look, personalized height and screen adjustment and intuitively placed features, this medical cart uses the latest technology to support caregiver well-being and keep the focus on patient care. The full-featured design enables untethered productivity and unprecedented mobility with long-lasting, dependable power to navigate each shift. With multiple accessories, it’s fully customizable for ergonomic and efficient workflows.

----------

